# Norwegian: still



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "still" in Norwegian? It is an adjective describing a liquid with no arbon dioxide in it. It is an antonym to sparkling.

Here is a picture of sparkling water.

Here is a picture of still water.

(in some languages there is a difference when describing still water and still wine, I don't know if there could be any difference in Norwegian as well)

I tried 12 dicitionaries.

suggestions: _stille, ikke musserende, lydløs, rolig, sorgløs, statisk, stillestående, stillferdig, taus, ubevegelig_

Thank you.


----------



## Hilde

Still water is just 'water' (vann). At bottles they sometimes write "vann uten kullsyre" to keep it apart from sparkling water (vann med kullsyre).


----------



## kirsitn

And the same goes for wine - without bubbles it's just "vin", whereas sparkling wine is "musserende vin".


----------



## jancho

Guys, I am looking for an adjective, meaning "no carbon dioxide" in a liquid.

It is a way how to describe a liquid. The liquid can also be water. But I am looking for an adjective.


----------



## oskhen

jancho said:


> Guys, I am looking for an adjective, meaning "no carbon dioxide" in a liquid.
> 
> It is a way how to describe a liquid. The liquid can also be water. But I am looking for an adjective.


 
I don't think such an adjective does exist, but if I may come up with a suggestion, you could mayhap use "kullsyreløs(t)". It's very constructed - and quite awkward-looking - but would be understood by native speakers.


----------



## basslop

Good suggestion Oshken , however  "kullsyrefri(tt)" would sound less constructed. I even think I have heard it been used now and then.


----------



## Grefsen

jancho said:


> Guys, I am looking for an adjective, meaning "no carbon dioxide" in a liquid.


Two English words for "no carbon dioxide in a liquid" are "uncarbonated" and "noncarbonated."  The online dictionary Tritrans gives *"karbonat"* as the only Norwegian translation for "carbonate."



oskhen said:


> I don't think such an adjective does exist, but if I may come up with a suggestion, you could mayhap use "kullsyreløs(t)". It's very constructed - and quite awkward-looking - but would be understood by native speakers.


I couldn't find the compound word *"kullsyreløs"* or even *"kullsyre"* in any of the online dictionaries or translators I use, but I did find that the translation for *"kullsur"* is "carbonic." 

Here also is the definition for *"**kullsyre"* given by "freedictionary.com:"

*syre som skaper bobler i drikke, karbonsyre*

http://no.thefreedictionary.com/kullsyre


----------



## Södertjej

jancho said:


> Guys, I am looking for an adjective, meaning "no carbon dioxide" in a liquid.
> 
> It is a way how to describe a liquid. The liquid can also be water. But I am looking for an adjective.


Then please provide us with a sample sentence and corresponding context. Because "no carbon dioxide in a liquid" is not an adjective either, but an explanation.

Because I don't think you can say "kullsyreløst/fritt vin" at all, but simply "vin" so what's the point of asking for an adjective which is not used for all liquids? Those adjectives may be used in some contexts, not for all.


----------



## SweetCherry

*Uten kullsyre - still*
*Med kullsyre - sparkling.*

Never heard "kullsyreløst/fritt" expression, but I am not a native speaker, so it might be possible to use.
I have heard expression "vanlig vann" for the still water (tapwater).


----------



## Hilde

Why do you have to have an adjective?


----------

